# سؤال عن كمية الأسمنت والرمل في أعمال المباني (الحوائط)



## Hany Ahmed Omar (15 سبتمبر 2012)

سؤال بسيط
في أعمال المباني (الحوائط)
مقاس الطوب في مصر تقريبا 23 * 10.5 * 6 
لو البناء على نصف طوبة فكم كمية الأسمنت والرمل المطلوب لإتمام بناء مثلا 100 متر مربع مباني؟
ولو البناء على طوبة فكم كمية الأسمنت والرمل المطلوب لإتمام بناء مثلا 10 متر مكعب مباني؟


----------



## رزق حجاوي (15 سبتمبر 2012)

Hany Ahmed Omar قال:


> سؤال بسيط
> في أعمال المباني (الحوائط)
> مقاس الطوب في مصر تقريبا 23 * 10.5 * 6
> لو البناء على نصف طوبة فكم كمية الأسمنت والرمل المطلوب لإتمام بناء مثلا 100 متر مربع مباني؟
> ولو البناء على طوبة فكم كمية الأسمنت والرمل المطلوب لإتمام بناء مثلا 10 متر مكعب مباني؟


السلام عليكم
اليك هذا الموقع يقوم بحساب ما طلبته مباشرة
http://www.source4me.co.uk//calculate_building_materials.php?tab=2
وللمزيد لحساب الكميات لاعمال اخرى
​Building Materials Calculators


----------



## wolvareen (15 سبتمبر 2012)

المتر المكعب مباني يحتاج من 300الى 350 كجم أسمنت /متر مكعب رمل أي أن :
100متر مسطح=12.5م3 مباني ، تحتاج 75 شكارة أسمنت و 12.50 م3 رمل
10م3 على سمك طوبة، تحتاج 60 شيكارة أسمنت و 10 م3 رمل


----------



## Hany Ahmed Omar (16 سبتمبر 2012)

wolvareen قال:


> المتر المكعب مباني يحتاج من 300الى 350 كجم أسمنت /متر مكعب رمل أي أن :
> 100متر مسطح=12.5م3 مباني ، تحتاج 75 شكارة أسمنت و 12.50 م3 رمل
> 10م3 على سمك طوبة، تحتاج 60 شيكارة أسمنت و 10 م3 رمل



كمية الأسمنت دي مش كبيرة ؟!!​


----------



## wolvareen (16 سبتمبر 2012)

لا دي مواصفات المتر المكعب مباني 300 كجم أسمنت


----------



## مصعب الممصعب (16 سبتمبر 2012)

كم كمية الطوب .ممكن؟
احسب بالحجم 
حجم الطوبه في كمية الطوب +حجم المونه = حجم الجدار
حل المعادله 
في طريقه تانيه ومشاركه سابقه ممكن تلقاها في المنتدي


----------



## Hany Ahmed Omar (17 سبتمبر 2012)

مصعب الممصعب قال:


> كم كمية الطوب .ممكن؟
> احسب بالحجم
> حجم الطوبه في كمية الطوب +حجم المونه = حجم الجدار
> حل المعادله
> في طريقه تانيه ومشاركه سابقه ممكن تلقاها في المنتدي


*
ممكن مثال بالارقام يا بشمهندس
وما هي الطريقة الاخرى الموجودة بالمنتدى هل يمكن ان تساعدني بالرابط الخاص لها*


----------



## ENG AYA 2010 (17 سبتمبر 2012)

1000 طوبة بيعملوا 13 م2 لو البنا على نصف طوبة وبياخدوا 3 شكاير اسمنت و 1 م3 رمله ​


----------



## Hany Ahmed Omar (18 سبتمبر 2012)

ENG AYA 2010 قال:


> 1000 طوبة بيعملوا 13 م2 لو البنا على نصف طوبة وبياخدوا 3 شكاير اسمنت و 1 م3 رمله ​



ممكن حضرتك تقول لي مقاس الطوبة كام لأنك بالطبع تعلم أن مقاس الطوب تغير في مصر بعد ارتفاع اسعار الوفود
هل هو المقاس القياسي 25*12*6 سم ؟؟


----------



## ENG AYA 2010 (19 سبتمبر 2012)

Hany Ahmed Omar قال:


> ممكن حضرتك تقول لي مقاس الطوبة كام لأنك بالطبع تعلم أن مقاس الطوب تغير في مصر بعد ارتفاع اسعار الوفود
> هل هو المقاس القياسي 25*12*6 سم ؟؟



بص هى الكميات دى انا واخداها من كتاب انتربيلد وهو بيكلم عن المقاس القياسي 25*12*6 وعمليا لما كنت في الموقع قمت بقياس ابعاد الطوبه كانت بتتراوح ابعادهها بين ابعاد المقاس القياسي بس ممكن بدل 6 تبقي 7 او بدل 12 تكون 11 صعب ان كله يكون نفس المقاس بالسنتيمتر وكانت بردوا بتاخد نفس الكميات ممكن ساعات تزيد دة بيرجع للبنا اللى شغال في ناس بتهدر مون ولما الفنى بيقفلهم كنت بلاقيهم بيستخدموا الكميات دى تقريبا​


----------



## اقليدس العرب (19 سبتمبر 2012)

الاخ الغالي......نحن عاده نأخذ ارقام ثابته لحساب الكميات للمواد والفقرات الانشائيه المختلفه..... فمثلا المتر المكعب بناء للطابوق بالقياس اعلاه يحتاج 90كغم سمنت مع 0.25م3 اما عن طريقه الحساب فكالاتي: لنفترض اننا نريد نحسب كميه السمنت والرمل ل م3 واحد بناء بالطابوق 23*11*6سم حجم الطابوقه =0.23*0.11*0.06=0.0015م3 وباعتبار المونه الرابطه الاسمنتيه بين المداميك بسمك 1سم تكون ابعاد الطابوقه المبنيه الواحده=0.24*0.12*0.07=0.002م3 اذن 1م3 بناء يحتاج طابوق=1/0.002=500 عدد ولايجاد حجم المونه الاسمنتيه في ال 1م3 بناء 500عدد*0.0015م3=0.75م3 هذا هو حجم الطابوق الكلي والباقي 0.25م3 هو حجم المونه الرابطه في المداميك وباعتبار ان نسبه خلط السمنت الى الرمل حجميا=1:3 وباستعمال المعادله التاليه حجم المونه =0.68(س+3س) وبالتعويض بحجم المونه 0.25م3 ونستخرج قيمه س والتي تمثل حجم السمنت=0.092م3 وكثافه السمنت تقريبا=1400كغم/م3 اذن كميه السمنت المطلوبه لبناء 1م3=0.092*1400=128كغم والرمل=3*0.092=0.27م3


----------



## moraamer (1 أكتوبر 2013)

جيد


----------



## كمليوس (11 مارس 2014)

مشروع التخرج بتاعي طرق وبشتغل طرق اربع سنوات وعندي الان اعمال خرسانه فلو سمحتم اريد افهم تحويل الوحدات بتضهر ارقام في المثال مش عارف هي جيت ازاي 
جزاكم الله خير*


----------



## كمليوس (11 مارس 2014)

لو سمحتم بتضهر رساله عند دخولي المنتدى ونصها 
ستبقى ظاهره حتى تتجاوز مشاركته عشر 
ايه الحل


----------



## طلعت محمد علي (11 مارس 2014)

السلام عليكم 
المختصر المفيد 
معدل الاستهلاك الالف طوبه = 3.5 الى 4 شكاير اسمنت 
نسبة الخلط من 300 الى 350 كجم اسمنت / م3 رمل 
وحول انت من المسطح والمكعب للالف 
مقاس الطوب الطفلى او الاحمر فى مصر متوفر بمقاسات 25 *12 * 6 ( مصانع مصر بريك وغيرها ) وبمقاسات اخرى اقل 23 و 24
وكذلك مقاسات 20 *10*5 فى المصانع الاخرى


----------

